
HTML5 and JavaScript Game Development Competition in Just 13 KB - nodivbyzero
http://js13kgames.com/entries/2015
======
xem
JS13k is a great game jam, and the only one I know that offers so many prizes
to all the people that submit an entry (and even more prizes for the best
entries). Great community too! You can join the Slack group here:
[https://js13kgames.slack.com](https://js13kgames.slack.com)

And 13kb (zipped) is not such a low limit! Especially if you manage to
generate all (or most of) your game's graphisms procedurally.

The jam starts on august 13!

